# Amnesty Death Watch (So long, Roy)



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

May as well open up a thread to discuss who's getting cut. Richard Jefferson come on down! You are the next contestant on _The Price is Wrong_.

Really the only surprise here is the timing, I figured they'd do it next summer. But I can see them preferring Caron Butler to to him. Josh Howard's reanimated corpse I don't get, but whatever.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Josh Howard is still in the league?! Totally forgot about that guy


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Here are the list of The Official Amnesty Death Watch 

Note: Lakers will do Meta Peace and keep Luke Walton (11 mil this year?)

Andris Biedrins (3-years $9 million/per)
Elton Brand (2-years $17 million/per)
Baron Davis (2-years $13.9 million/per)
Emeka Okafor (3-years $12.6 million/per)
Rashard Lewis (2-years $21 million/per)
Gilbert Arenas (3 years $19 million/per)
Brandon Roy (4-years 15 million/per)
Meta Peace (3-year 6.7 million/per)
Travis Outlaw (4-year 7 million/per)
Josh Childress ( 4-year 6 million/per)
Al Harrington (4-years $6.2 million/per)
Brendan Haywood (5-years $7.6 million/per)

18 teams will have over 15 million potential cap space. Tyson C's 20.3 mil per year demand sounds right to me.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Ballscientist said:


> Here are the list of The Official Amnesty Death Watch
> 
> Note: Lakers will do Meta Peace and keep Luke Walton (11 mil this year?)
> 
> ...


Are you using the salary that these players make this season as their 'per season' amounts, because that would be incorrect.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



> Poor Richard Jefferson. If it wasn’t bad enough to be getting cut by your team through the amnesty clause, it has to be even worse reading about it online on Yahoo! Sports before your team or agent bother to call you. Either that or Yahoo!’s Adrian Wojnarowski is wrong? Say it ain’t so.


Karma for what he did to his ex


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

This should be renamed the: Lakers, Heat, Knicks vet's min. shopping list of players !!


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Who are the Spurs going to get better than Richard Jefferson? Butler went to the Clippers.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



LA68 said:


> This should be renamed the: Lakers, Heat, Knicks vet's min. shopping list of players !!


Amnestied players go through 'modified waivers' and can be taken by teams under the cap though silent bidding.

If no team puts in a bid, then he is an UFA


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Warriors amnestyed Charlie Bell last night.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Wow, Bell has really fell off the deep end.



> Bell showed up intoxicated at a Thursday court date for a drunken driving arrest in Michigan, authorities said, and he never reported to training camp. He already is facing a one-game suspension without pay after pleading no contest to reckless driving in California, and his contributions—and contract—were considerably less than center Andris Biedrins, who had been another amnesty possibility


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Warriors amnestyed Charlie Bell last night.


Seems silly to burn your amnesty on a guy making 4 million in the last year of his contract. Unless they use the cap space created on a significant signing, I don't see the logic of that move.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

They're probably upping their offer for Nene, right?

Will be interesting to see if Billups makes it through the amnesty process today. We'll know by 6.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Bogg said:


> Seems silly to burn your amnesty on a guy making 4 million in the last year of his contract. Unless they use the cap space created on a significant signing, I don't see the logic of that move.


They did, they used that room to sign Jordan to his offer sheet.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> They did, they used that room to sign Jordan to his offer sheet.


Which the Clippers clearly have to match, which brings me back to my original point. If they burned their amnesty just to make a division rival pay a little more than they'd like to one of their players it's silly.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Dre said:


> Karma for what he did to his ex


Ex what? Boy or girl?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Bogg said:


> Which the Clippers clearly have to match, which brings me back to my original point. If they burned their amnesty just to make a division rival pay a little more than they'd like to one of their players it's silly.


To answer your original point. I don't think they signed Jordan to help the Clippers out. They signed Jordan and amnestied Bell because they thought there was a good chance the Clippers didn't match.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

A lot of reports online that Thabeet is about to be the next victim but nothing official yet. If so this definitely confirms him being one of the biggest busts in recent memory. So happy the Grizz somehow made a good team despite ****ing up with the highest pick they've had in franchise history, it made no sense to pick him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> The Pacers have decided to amnesty James Posey and his $6.9 million contract, league sources tell Y! Sports.


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Interesting. Did they need to do that to sign West or is that an additional 7 million of cap space for them to play with? Mayo sign and trade?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Interesting. Did they need to do that to sign West or is that an additional 7 million of cap space for them to play with? Mayo sign and trade?


To my knowledge that's just additional cap space to play with, I believe they were _well_ under the cap even with Posey, so West's $10 mil wouldn't have made this necessary. There's probably some sort of follow up move that this will facilitate.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Bogg said:


> To my knowledge that's just additional cap space to play with, I believe they were _well_ under the cap even with Posey, so West's $10 mil wouldn't have made this necessary. There's probably some sort of follow up move that this will facilitate.


Maybe Mayo and Thabeetdown to prepare for a three way deal with Rondo and Okafor ending up in Indiana? :gopray:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Man these teams sure are being willy-nilly about their amnesty uses. They get one every 10 years and they're using it on guys like Posey and Billups?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Title contenders: Whoever sign those "dead" men, they win the Championship this season.


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Baron Davis may get the deadly ax of the amnesty clause. He just gets a little lazy somtimes and when your overpaid thats not very good. He's under the radar right now due to the drafting of Erving and the preconeption that he would mentor the young Erving. He is plaughed by a phantom back injury and the fact he known not to try hard puts him high on the amnesty watch. As a Cavs fan I think that would be a dumb move. This clause can be used once every ten years at one point in the next ten years their the Cavs will sighn someone to a really bad contract. Amnesty to a guy with a good role on the team would be a stupid move


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

They amnesty players then give 10mill to Deandre Jordan and the max to Gasol...

I know that what Gasol got wasn't that much but that is the MAX, meaning a superstar ie Blake, would be making the same. WTF?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> They did, they used that room to sign Jordan to his offer sheet.


So basically its a bad move followed by a worse move. I no longer have to worry about the Clippers going anywhere anytime soon. I knew they would ruin their prosperity.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

lakers aint using it this year - maybe they're keeping it in their pocket for #24 and his 30m in two years?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

There is a deadline to use it sometime next year I believe.


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

theres a deadline I thought The clause was for the next Ten Years. Well thats not as good for the teams. Are you sure thaKEAF


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



> Marc Stein
> @ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> NBA teams informed of key dates today, sources say. Window to amnesty players is Dec. 9 (today) thru Dec. 16. Trade deadline is March 15


http://twitter.com/#!/ESPNSteinLine/status/145211376628015104


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Today is the 13th.


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Bye Baron Davis I was agaisnt it but he's gone one in ten years and we use on someone potemtial useful. I just don't understand it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Baron Davis' agent Todd Ramasar tells Y! Sports his client has a serious herniated disk injury and will be out 8-10 weeks minimum.


Wow, that's most of the regular season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*

Of course he does. Good lord, how do you have a herniated disk from doing nothing but eating?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have decided to waive Baron Davis through the league's amnesty clause.
> 
> The Cavaliers announced Wednesday night that they're releasing Davis in advance of Friday's amnesty deadline after exploring both trade and buyout possibilities with the former All-Star.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7354164/cleveland-cavaliers-use-amnesty-clause-waive-baron-davis


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers Amnesty Baron Davis*

Does anybody have a running list of how many teams have used their amnesty already? I'm curious.

It seems like there's been a few.

I know it's only a one time thing, and I find it half amusing that so many teams quickly pull the trigger on their amnesty, and the next nine years of the CBA are basically going to play out like they never had that asset in the first place.

Can't wait to see one of these teams who've already used their amnesty on a guy follow it up by signing another guy to a bloated, horrid contract.

That's not to say I disapprove of the Cavs decision.

Just really an observation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cavaliers Amnesty Baron Davis*

Well, you can only use the amnesty on contracts signed before the new CBA, so there's no point in stashing it away for three or four years. Also, there's an opt-out for both sides after year six, so expect one of the sides to do so based on market conditions.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Amnesty Death Watch Thread*



Dre said:


> Karma for what he did to his ex


letting her do Basketball Wives without him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

A lot of people are really adamant about the severity of his back injury. I'm not sure I'm sold on it. It is a helluva coincidence if it is actually injured.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

Who is going to want an out of shape Baron Davis out 8-10 weeks?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers Amnesty Baron Davis*



Pay Ton said:


> Can't wait to see one of these teams who've already used their amnesty on a guy follow it up by signing another guy to a bloated, horrid contract.


Oh, but they already have!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers Amnesty Baron Davis*



Pay Ton said:


> Does anybody have a running list of how many teams have used their amnesty already? I'm curious.
> 
> It seems like there's been a few.
> 
> ...


Knicks- Billups
Cavs- Davis
Pistons- Hamilton
Pacers- Posey
Magic- Arenas
Warriors- Bell

So 6 out of 30.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

Richard Jefferson was amnestied? I didn't actually see that. WOW. At least he gets his money.

Edit: Still didn't see an official post on it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*



HKF said:


> Richard Jefferson was amnestied? I didn't actually see that. WOW. At least he gets his money.
> 
> Edit: Still didn't see an official post on it.


I was going off this thread title, I assumed it happened.

EDIT- what used to be this thread title. Thread titles are liable to change in mid-post nowadays.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

Sorry, someone launched a second Amnesty Death Watch thread, which seemed unnecessary, so I merged them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

Jefferson wasn't amnestied, I'll edit my post


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Jefferson wasn't amnestied, I'll edit my post


In fairness Woj  reported that they were thus causing the confusion. I didn't even realise that Jefferson was in the Spurs training camp until Tuesday. Sadly some members of the Spurs still don't realise that he's there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*

Two more..


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> The Blazers have decided to use the amnesty clause on Brandon Roy, league sources told Y! Sports.





> KBergCBS Ken Berger
> Nets announce they have waived Travis Outlaw with amnesty.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought Roy retired?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They had to do it to get Crawford.



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Portland had the choice to let Roy take a medical retirement, or use amnesty on him. Roy is leaving the game with knee problems.
> 
> 
> ...


Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Two more..


I think that the Suns should take a flyer on him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amnesty Death Watch (Baron Davis C'mon Down!)*



Hyperion said:


> I think that the Suns should take a flyer on him.


I was hoping for this last 2 yrs. Now, he won't be owed so much, makes it easier.  He needs to see our voodoo doctors/medical staff right away.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

IF they can get him healthy, then the Suns can be a contender.


----------

